# Hopelessly Hungry Hivemind Hideout



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Let the floggings fun begin!


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that true enlightenment and understanding came from being at peaces with yourself and knowing your places in the grand sheme of things.



Nah, knowing the words is the true key.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Being at Peaces with yourself sounds painful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wincey.



No use going to pieces over it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

Why is this Hivemind Hideout Hopelessly Hungry?  Does it want to eat some yummy moss-covered adventurers?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 15, 2005)

*flips tiddly-winks at the mouth of the Hive*


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why is this Hivemind Hideout Hopelessly Hungry?  Does it want to eat some yummy moss-covered adventurers?



Perhaps the Hopelessly Hungry Huddle Hungerly Hoping for Honey from the Headonistic Hivemind.

or maybe i'm a sucker for alliteration.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *flips tiddly-winks at the mouth of the Hive*



Are we playing Mr Mouth?


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 15, 2005)

Hiya Hivererinos!


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Hiya Hivererinos!



Eak!  Who let Ned Flanders in here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yowch!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Going Down to the Knife District."



*Brandishes Fred Carter™ FC-6™ Custom Design Linerlock knife*







Well, lookee, what I got here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Eak!  Who let Ned Flanders in here?



That'd be you. You let us all in. 

The battle is fought and the game is won!


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *Brandishes Fred Carter™ FC-6™ Custom Design Linerlock knife*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice.  How about the Silver Falcon Lockbacks?  These knives feature ultra sharp 440 surgical stainless steel blades with silver falcon etching. Brushed stainless handles feature drilled hole pattern and Falcon inlay shield. Made in Japan (3" closed).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

>



Looks good. Hows the price compare to mine ($80)?


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Eak!  Who let Ned Flanders in here?





*Everyone Hates Ned Flanders*

Homer: Everybody in the USA,
Hates their stupid neighbor,
He's Flanders and he's really, really lame...
Flanders tried to wreck my song,
His views on birth control are wrong,
I hate his guts and Flanders is his name.

Lenny/Carl/Homer: F-L-A-N-R-D-S,
Homer: He's the man that I hate best,
I'd like to see his house go up in flames.

Lenny/Carl: F-L-A,
Homer: His name is Ned!
Lenny/Carl: E-R-S,
Homer: That's a stupid name!
He's worse than Frankenstein or Dr. No.

Byrne: You can't upset him even slightly,
He just smiles and nods politely,
Then goes home and worships nightly,
His Leftorium, is an emporium, of woe!

Lenny/Carl: F-L-A,
Homer: Don't yell at Ned!
Lenny/Carl: D-E-R,
Homer: His wife is dead!
Everybody hates that stupid jerk!

Byrne: Springfield rocks with Homer's joyous loathing,
Filling clubs with angry Valentinos,
You don't have to move your feet,
Just hate Flanders to the disco beat.
Homer/Byrne: He's your perky, peppy, nightmare neighborino!
If you despise polite left-handers,
Homer/Byrne/Flanders: Then I doubt you'll like Ned Flanders
Or his creepy little offspring, Rod and Todd.
Todd: That's us!
Rod: Hooray!

Audience: F-L-A,
Apu: His name is Ned,
Audience: E-R-S,
Apu: He is so white bread,
Choir: A smiling moustache geek who walks with God!

http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/downloads/music.shtml


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looks good. Hows the price compare to mine ($80)?




Says 34.50 here -

http://www.armorysupply.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=30970&lastcatid=29&step=4

It's a smaller knife and I'm surprised it is still made (though it may just be they have a couple in stock there) but this knife serves well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

I buy from eknifeworks.com. 
I think you'd like the Fred Carter™ FC-5™ Custom Design Linerlock with Silver Finish:






Nice price tag too: $20.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> http://www.simpsoncrazy.com



Great website. I wish they or anyone else on the web had a pictures of homer in his anti-bear suit.  :\


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *Everyone Hates Ned Flanders*
> -stuff-
> http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/downloads/music.shtml



They even have the MP3

http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/downloads/music/everybodyhatesflanders.mp3


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They even have the MP3
> 
> http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/downloads/music/everybodyhatesflanders.mp3



I know, I downloaded it hours ago. 

Personally though, I like Ned.


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Eak!  Who let Ned Flanders in here?



He was a zombie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> He was a zombie?



Werewolf.


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Werewolf.



This is indeed a disturbing universe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> This is indeed a disturbing universe.



It was that one Treehouse of Horror episode.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I buy from eknifeworks.com.
> I think you'd like the Fred Carter™ FC-5™ Custom Design Linerlock with Silver Finish:
> 
> 
> ...




That _is_ nice. 




			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally though, I like Ned.





Chorus sings: "Hens love roosters, geese love ganders, everyone else loves Ned Flanders..."

Homer: "Not me!"

Chorus: "Everyone who counts loves Ned Flanders!"

http://www.gotwavs.com/TV_Shows/flanders.shtml


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Buenos diddly dias, senors.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2005)

must kill thread...


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 16, 2005)

That's *exactly* what a threadkiller would say...


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you keep it secret?  Did you keep it safe?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 16, 2005)

...I think I ate it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

It is in the belly of a beast.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 16, 2005)

Will music soothe it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Will music soothe it?



Only if a harp is played by an Alicorn.


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only if a harp is played by an Alicorn.



Or an Alhoon flutist...


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 16, 2005)

Mmnngh.. Tired. Morning blows.

I'm at work, and not feeling very well. Have this painful pressure in my ribcage, pushing outward. It's like gas, but too high in my torso. Strange. Any idea what that is?

It's going away. Good. It's icing out. Not snowing, as that would imply that snow is falling from the sky. It's icing. I had to scrape a layer of thick wet sleet off my car this morning. It was fun, if by fun I mean it made me want to throw up.

But, as much as I try, not all is bad in life. I have half of another short story written. This is good. I don't _like_ what I have, but having something is a bigger step than not having something. You can't edit a blank page. I was feeling a little manic the other day, and wrote. I don't think I'm going to feel so inspired today, and the second half of the story will suck. I hope not. I actually seem to have a few fans, and I want to screw with their fragile little minds, not make them stop liking me. That kinda prevents fragile mind screwing.

Wow I'm rambling. It occurs to me that I'm not writing anything truely productive right now, so, bah, I'm leaving again.

- Kemrain the Writetastic.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 16, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> This is indeed a disturbing universe.



The Hivemind? Why of couse it is. Ain't it fun?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 16, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> This is indeed a disturbing universe.





How about a mix between a zombie and a werewolf?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 16, 2005)

A werebie?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 16, 2005)

A Zomwolf? Doesn't have the same ring.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It occurs to me that I'm not writing anything truely productive right now, so, bah, I'm leaving again.
> 
> - Kemrain the Writetastic.



What's so great about productivity?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> How about a mix between a zombie and a werewolf?



 Just like this thread is a mix of a.... um... beehive and a dirty mind? 

I got nothing.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just like this thread is a mix of a.... um... beehive and a dirty mind?
> 
> I got nothing.





Hmmmm..  There may be something there.  Perhaps if you massage the idea a little while something will pop up.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> A werebie?



Are those the toys that look like gremlins and talk?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are those the toys that look like gremlins and talk?



NO those are buymes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..  There may be something there.  Perhaps if you massage the idea a little while something will pop up.



 Turn down the lights... turn on some music... 

I don't think it's that kind of idea.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO those are buymes.



Gotta buy 'em all?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Gotta buy 'em all?



I'm glad someone got it. I've almost been sucked into buying one.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 19, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've almost been sucked into buying one.





Well, if you're going to buy one, I suppose that'd be the most pleasant way to be convinced to do so.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone got it. I've almost been sucked into buying one.



I remember one spoof toy, was a G.I. Joe spoof (Cheat Comandos), who's slogan was "Buy all our playsets and toys!", including for the fake TV show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember one spoof toy, was a G.I. Joe spoof (Cheat Comandos), who's slogan was "Buy all our playsets and toys!", including for the fake TV show.



Didn't the try to sell a Super Pretendo video game system as well?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't the try to sell a Super Pretendo video game system as well?



Yeah they call it Play Station.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah they call it Play Station.



Is it wrong that I played with my station too much?


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't the try to sell a Super Pretendo video game system as well?



Not sure, I only saw one or two installments of it.  It was part of Homestarrunner and Strong Bad and those guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not sure, I only saw one or two installments of it.  It was part of Homestarrunner and Strong Bad and those guys.



What about The Nutstarries and The Brakenferdder?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it wrong that I played with my station too much?



You need to be careful. You could go blind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to be careful. You could go blind.



Well, I do play with it from a distance. A good 6 feet.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 20, 2005)

... I think I peeked in here at the wrong time.  *covers eyes*


----------



## Aeson (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I do play with it from a distance. A good 6 feet.



WOW. I'm surprised it took this long for you to find a girl if that is the case.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... I think I peeked in here at the wrong time.  *covers eyes*



Don't worry, the Hive likes it when people watch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOW. I'm surprised it took this long for you to find a girl if that is the case.



I was referring to my PlayStation  (you know that one made by Sony   )


----------



## Aeson (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was referring to my PlayStation  (you know that one made by Sony   )



I wasn't


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 20, 2005)

What a hopelessly hectic hivemind we have.

I'm at work two hours early, because my boss didn't give me this week's schedule. At least she'll pay me for the time. They're playing 'holiday music' on the radio I'll be killed if I touch. It's offensive. I haven't heard a single non-christmas song. Well, there are some winter songs, like Jingle Bells, but no Hanukkah songs at all. What a thinly veiled attempt at political correctness.

Tomorrow, I'm coming in on time.

- Kemrain the Early.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

I happen to agree. I am a very accepting person, but when it comes to denominational holiday music, the amount of Christian music sometimes annoys me. It is a National Holiday, but not everyone celebrates it. Sure our nation was founded on the concept of one religion, but not even everyone then was of the same faith. I feel for you Kemrain.

- Frukathka the Caring


----------



## reveal (Dec 20, 2005)

I try not to politicize my Christmas. The season is about acceptance, compassion, and giving. I wouldn't care if they played heavy metal all season, it doesn't affect my spirit.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, there's also the fact that I can't stand that kind of music.. And heavy metal all season would be terribly refreshing.

- Kemrain the Hopeful for Next Year.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 21, 2005)

I like Christmas music. I wait all year to hear it on the radio. I know some don't, I think radio stations should be mindful of that and maybe not play it all the time. We have 2 of them that do that here. They play the crappy pop stuff not the good country.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What a hopelessly hectic hivemind we have.
> 
> I'm at work two hours early, because my boss didn't give me this week's schedule. At least she'll pay me for the time. They're playing 'holiday music' on the radio I'll be killed if I touch. It's offensive. I haven't heard a single non-christmas song. Well, there are some winter songs, like Jingle Bells, but no Hanukkah songs at all. What a thinly veiled attempt at political correctness.
> 
> ...





Or in my case, CHRISTIAN Christmas songs.   

Sure wish I could "spike" MUZAK with some Weird Al XMas music.....   

Or that Adam Sandler "Hanukkah Song"   

Happy Hanukkah to you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I try not to politicize my Christmas. The season is about acceptance, compassion, and giving. I wouldn't care if they played heavy metal all season, it doesn't affect my spirit.




I'd take Guns N' Roses (and other metal bands) over the repetitive drivel (re: CRAP!) we have to endure!!

I'm tired of hearing songs about snow on Christmas (obviously written by yankees!), songs about screwing around with Santa under the mistletoe (keep your desires for Santa away from here!) and material related songs (Last I checked, Christmas wasn't about the material, it was about friends, family and joy and happiness and sharing with those less fortunate).


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd take Guns N' Roses (and other metal bands) over the repetitive drivel (re: CRAP!) we have to endure!!
> 
> I'm tired of hearing songs about snow on Christmas (obviously written by yankees!), songs about screwing around with Santa under the mistletoe (keep your desires for Santa away from here!) and material related songs (Last I checked, Christmas wasn't about the material, it was about friends, family and joy and happiness and sharing with those less fortunate).



There's a christmas song that gets some good air time that makes up for that all.

Sing it!

Grandma got runover by a Reindeer....


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What a hopelessly hectic hivemind we have.
> 
> I'm at work two hours early, because my boss didn't give me this week's schedule. At least she'll pay me for the time. They're playing 'holiday music' on the radio I'll be killed if I touch. It's offensive. I haven't heard a single non-christmas song. Well, there are some winter songs, like Jingle Bells, but no Hanukkah songs at all. What a thinly veiled attempt at political correctness.
> 
> ...



Not to say I'm supprised they're out there, but you're the first person I've heard of who has spoken out agaist the prejudicial nature of the season.  However, I agree that you should't be subjected baring particular circumstances (such as working a retail job).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What a hopelessly hectic hivemind we have.
> 
> I'm at work two hours early, because my boss didn't give me this week's schedule. At least she'll pay me for the time. They're playing 'holiday music' on the radio I'll be killed if I touch. It's offensive. I haven't heard a single non-christmas song. Well, there are some winter songs, like Jingle Bells, but no Hanukkah songs at all. What a thinly veiled attempt at political correctness.
> 
> ...



 Do you celebrate Hanukkah?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, there's also the fact that I can't stand that kind of music.. And heavy metal all season would be terribly refreshing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful for Next Year.



 That'd be an awesome season!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to say I'm supprised they're out there, but you're the first person I've heard of who has spoken out agaist the prejudicial nature of the season.  However, I agree that you should't be subjected baring particular circumstances (such as working a retail job).



 Wow, really? I know lots of people who have complained about it.


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, really? I know lots of people who have complained about it.



Most of the people I know complain about having to be carefull about wishing people Merry Christmas or even a Happy Holloween, and have to call things "Holliday Partys" or "Fall and Winter Parties".

Then again, there aren't a lot of non-christian other religion practicing people that I know and regularly assosiate with, and most of those just ignore it, and say it doesn't bother them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That'd be an awesome season!



I'd be perfectly happy with non-stop country music year round.


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd be perfectly happy with non-stop country music year round.



"She left me and took my truck and my dog" = Ultimate Country Song.

I should go write it...


----------



## Aeson (Dec 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> (Last I checked, Christmas wasn't about the material, it was about friends, family and joy and happiness and sharing with those less fortunate).



I thought it was about Jesus. I agree with you on what it is about.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "She left me and took my truck and my dog" = Ultimate Country Song.
> 
> I should go write it...



It's already been written. 

 David Allen Coe Lyrics - You Never Even Called Me By My Name Lyrics 

It was all that I could do to keep from cryin'
Sometimes it seems so useless to remain
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin'
You never even call me by my name.

You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings
And you don't have to call me Charlie Pride.
You don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore.
Even though your on my fightin' side.

CHORUS
And I'll hang around as long as you will let me
And I never minded standin' in the rain.
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin'
You never even call me by my name.

I've heard my name a few times in your phone book
I've seen it on signs where I've laid
But the only time I know, I'll hear David Allan Coe
Is when Jesus has his final judgement day.

CHORUS...

Well, a friend of mine named Steve Goodman wrote that song
and he told me it was the perfect country and western song.
I wrote him back a letter and told him it was NOT the perfect
country and western song because he hadn't said anything about
Momma, or trains, or trucks, or prison, or gettin' drunk.

Well, he sat down and wrote another verse to the song and he sent
it to me and after reading it, I realized that my friend had written
the perfect country and western song. And I felt obliged to include it
on this album.

The last verse goes like this here:

Well, I was drunk the day my Mom got outta prison.
And I went to pick her up in the rain.
But, before I could get to the station in my pickup truck
She got runned over by a damned old train.

CHORUS
So I'll hang around as long as you will let me
And I never minded standin' in the rain. No,
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin'
You never even call me, I wonder why you don't call me
Why don't you ever call me by my name.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Still no dogs. Dog + Truck + Loosing Woman = Country Song.

I always thought Joe Diffie's Pickup Man was a great country song.  Of course, the loosing was implied by the line in the chorus "I met all my wives in traffic jams".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to say I'm supprised they're out there, but you're the first person I've heard of who has spoken out agaist the prejudicial nature of the season.  However, I agree that you should't be subjected baring particular circumstances (such as working a retail job).



 I'm an atheist, and I don't have a problem with any of the songs for the most part, as I think that holiday spirit can be a good thing in general, but there are a few of the carols that get heavily religious that I really don't like.  I was pissed in high school French class where the teacher made us sing along with friend songs like "Il est né le divin enfant" (which means The divine child is born, and it goes on to say stuff more intolerant stuff) But Jingle Bells or Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer?  No problem.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Still no dogs. Dog + Truck + Loosing Woman = Country Song.
> 
> I always thought Joe Diffie's Pickup Man was a great country song.  Of course, the loosing was implied by the line in the chorus "I met all my wives in traffic jams".



John Deere Green is still my fav from Joe but Pickup Man is good.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a christmas song that gets some good air time that makes up for that all.
> 
> Sing it!
> 
> Grandma got runover by a Reindeer....




ROFLMAO

That song is so funny!! I love that song!

The cartoon was majorly weird. The video meh. Finally saw it when we were at Key West at the Hard Rock Cafe one night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to say I'm supprised they're out there, but you're the first person I've heard of who has spoken out agaist the prejudicial nature of the season.  However, I agree that you should't be subjected baring particular circumstances (such as working a retail job).




Or fast food. We have to listen to that drivel too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's already been written.
> 
> David Allen Coe Lyrics - You Never Even Called Me By My Name Lyrics
> 
> <snip>



Hey, thats not bad - is there a CD I can buy?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was about Jesus. I agree with you on what it is about.




That was for all who don't believe in the REAL reason for the holiday like we do. I like this church sign I saw, that said "Merry CHRISTmas".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm an atheist, and I don't have a problem with any of the songs for the most part, as I think that holiday spirit can be a good thing in general, but there are a few of the carols that get heavily religious that I really don't like.  I was pissed in high school French class where the teacher made us sing along with friend songs like "Il est né le divin enfant" (which means The divine child is born, and it goes on to say stuff more intolerant stuff) But Jingle Bells or Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer?  No problem.




I wouldn't be as pissed if I didn't have to listen to 50 versions of the same damn song every day for a whole freakin' MONTH!! That's what's annoying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be as pissed if I didn't have to listen to 50 versions of the same damn song every day for a whole freakin' MONTH!! That's what's annoying.



I hear you....it is morbidly annoying. That is why I've curbed my holiday listeneing music to what I own.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear you....it is morbidly annoying. That is why I've curbed my holiday listeneing music to what I own.




For me, that ain't much. I think the only "Xmas songs" I own are "The Night Santa Went Crazy" and "Christmas At Ground Zero" by Weird Al. I don't even own a copy of "Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't even own a copy of "Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer".



Isn't that done by Dr. Demento?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't that done by Dr. Demento?




Elmo & Patsy

Don't know if it _aired_ on Dr. Demento...


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 23, 2005)

I was enjoying the good Doctor's annual Christmas/Hanukah show (last weekend, IIANM).


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 23, 2005)

For all of you sick of the same rendition, I have a treat (sorry, I just came up with this):



> I'm dreaming of a green Christmas
> Just like the ones in warmer lands
> Where the snow cannot last
> and the ice is for this
> ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2005)

Hehe. Here's to cold margaritas.   

<Downs Jack Morgan>


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> For all of you sick of the same rendition, I have a treat (sorry, I just came up with this):



That version gets even stranger depending on who you have sing it.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That version gets even stranger depending on who you have sing it.




If by "stranger", you mean "erotic", then I think we are thinking of the same singer...


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> If by "stranger", you mean "erotic", then I think we are thinking of the same singer...



I prefer to leave it more ambigious so I'm not accused of being the pervert that I am.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, thats not bad - is there a CD I can buy?



You might want to try and download it from itunes. That is the only song I ever hear from David Allen Coe. He's one of those fringe artist. Some of his stuff is racist and rather offensive.



Edit: I'm not sure if I should have posted the link. I'll remove it if I need to. On second thought I'll do that. I just read more of this guys songs and they are just wrong. If you want to find his song lyrics look them up yourself. Sorry.


----------



## Bront (Dec 26, 2005)

Merry Hivemind!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 26, 2005)

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 26, 2005)

*steps into the hivemind, whistling*

A good holiday it was.

Creepy, so few posts it scares me...

So what is the world doing now adays?

How's the weather in your area?

Are you posting naked?

What else does one talk about in a hive mind?


----------



## Bront (Dec 29, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Are you posting naked?



Is there any other way to post?


----------



## reveal (Dec 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is there any other way to post?




whayt do yoiuj thukink i'm tyopsing wiuth/


----------

